# For Those Who Love Shoes



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are the sexiest shoes EVER! Where, oh where did you find them?


----------



## jll (Nov 2, 2009)

piraticalstyle said:


> Those are the sexiest shoes EVER! Where, oh where did you find them?


i'd be willing to bet Alexander McQueen


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

But aren't wearing heels bad for your spine?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For more crazy shoes, try If Shoes Could Kill.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

those are a real neck breaker................................esp mine after all the punch recipes I just looked at...lol....


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm not sure where I first came across them, but I found them under " Dsquared Bone Healed Shoes " Yes, most shoes are bad for your spine from what I hear, but if they make you look good or direct from the fact that you don't, makes them a must have.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Those are cool! I would so wear those, and not just at Halloween.


----------



## xJane (Aug 21, 2010)

http://www.katesclothing.co.uk/Iron-Fist-Shoes-s/2040.htm

A few good pairs in there too. Not as outlandish, but still pretty awesome!
xJ


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

xJane said:


> http://www.katesclothing.co.uk/Iron-Fist-Shoes-s/2040.htm
> 
> A few good pairs in there too. Not as outlandish, but still pretty awesome!
> xJ


I want those skull flats! I'd wear them on a regular basis.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow those are some killer heels and I mean literally..I'd break my neck in them, growing up with 3 brothers has given me some tomboy habits. I walk like a man in drag in heels.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I want someone to make something in a Hiking Boot, take out the heel & but a Hip Bone in.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello everyone, my name is RCIAG (RogerClyneIsAGod) & I'm a shoe-aholic!!



halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Wow those are some killer heels and I mean literally..I'd break my neck in them, growing up with 3 brothers has given me some tomboy habits. I walk like a man in drag in heels.


It's all about walking on your toes & not putting your weight on your heels. And strangely enough, platform heels aren't as hard to walk in as you'd think. If it's got a platform under the toes it's easier to walk in than if it's got just a super high heel..

Like these, they have a high heel but they also have a platform under the toe which makes the heel _appear_ higher when it's not as high as it looks because of that toe platform.









I have a couple of pairs like that, with the toe platform, & they're infinitely more comfortable, & I wear them often, than this pair which I own & have only worn once because they're horribly uncomfortable.









That's an interesting catalog too, Pyramid Colleciton, even if it's a tad pricey. But sadly, their shoes start at size 6 which is just a tad too big for me since I wear a 5 1/2, but I saw those shoes & had to have them. I wish I'd skipped 'em.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Pyramid Cllection, My fetish prayers have been answered!!!


----------



## xJane (Aug 21, 2010)

It's true. A bit of a platform makes a huuuuge difference. One of my favorite pairs of shoes have a 4" heel and a half inch platform. I can wear them all day, dance in them all night, and book it across a parking lot faster than I can in sneakers!  And I am by no means a girly girl! If I can do it, anyone can!
xJ


----------

